# Melamine in the loft?



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2005)

In my new loft I'd like to use melamine shelving which I have on hand for 'V' perches, resting cells, and nests for ease of cleaning but I'm concerned about the pigeon's gripping due to the smoothness of this material. Has this material been used by anyone reading this thread or know of any fancier who has/is using it?
Thanks,
Rosebud


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Rosebud,


I think it would be too slick...

No. 2 Pine is a good one I think, it 'breathes' well, and they can always get a decent grip on it.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for responding, Phil. I suspect the reason you mention will be a consensus with most fanciers. However, I will use it for the sloping sides of 'V' perches with wood joining the two for good footing, the melamine and spacing between it and the wall should make cleaning easier. Know that I had pigeons as a youngster and my dad had in excess of 700 chickens and guess who's job it was to clean up... Now that I'm re-entering the hobby I'd like to make clean up somewhat easier as well as a healthier setup for the birds.
All the best to you and others on this most enlightening list this holiday season.
Rosebud


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Rosebud,


Oh, I see what you mean...yes, good idea. Ths poops will slide on off more than with other materials, and the clean up would be easier...and something non-slick for where they actually have their feet when perching.

Cool...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Rosebud, we had the same idea and used it on all horizontal surfaces when we first built our coop. We found that melamine is not sturdy enough for any surface you need to scrape on a regular basis. It is too slippery for a safe walkway. Plus, it doesn't hold up well to any moisture, such as juicy poop or water droplets.

We redid the shelves with pine boards painted with interior enamal, airing the boards for several weeks after painting before installing them. Looks great and is easy to keep clean.


----------

